# small beetle larva infestation... help



## johnwratcliff (Feb 24, 2015)

If there is no comb and no queen, just dispose of the rest of the comb and combine with another hive. Unless you have a winter flow. But I would just combine and feed them.


----------



## Laredrone (Dec 1, 2015)

The problem is that i dont have another hive. Should i buy a new mated queen an introduce it to the hive and start from 0 comb. Im in texas and i noticed the bees are carrying polen


----------



## johnwratcliff (Feb 24, 2015)

That's a problem. Ok. I know I can't get aqueen here's in TN. You will be hard pressed to to find one. Do you have a fellow beek in the area you could talk to?


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

You might be able to get one from Hawaii or California (Oliverez @ www.ohbees.com (877) 865-0298). Oliverez had an ad for year round queens in the December issue of "American Bee Journal", did not list price but probably expensive from CA or Hawaii. Good luck, hope you can find one locally, maybe a nuc to combine with them.


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

Once you have gotten to the stage where your hive has found itself, loss of the hive is a high probability. I know this as I had one do the exact thing from a cutout I did in May.
I tried to requeen but it did not take. I am not saying 100% you can't save the hive but your chances are slim in my experience.
Take the frames that you can and freeze them for 24-48 hours and use either beetle traps or place a tray of oil under your SBB.
I have learned to hate the dirty buggers!


----------

